# billing resident vs physician



## staticsis2 (Oct 1, 2014)

Can someone advise me when our physician see's patients at a teaching hospital after a resident do we bill under the physician with modifier gc?

If the resident see the patient themselves and the physician was not there do we bill under the resident?

Thank you in advance / part b provider


----------



## kathirckv (Oct 1, 2014)

Yes, we can bill with modifier GC when teaching physician seen after a resident or along with resident but the teaching provider need to attest the resident record.

We can't able to bill under resident if resident see the patient themselves.


----------



## skraft1969 (Oct 1, 2014)

*The Provider*

You can't bill for the resident, but you can bill for the provider with GC modifier.. ONLY if the teaching physician is physically present during the critical or key portions of the service.  CMS has a guide/fact sheet under the Medicare Learning Network called Guidelines for teaching physicians, interns, and resident. You might want to check it out, I think it will answer all your questions.


----------



## staticsis2 (Oct 2, 2014)

*resident billing questions*

I understand that if my doc was present I bill under him using a GC modifier but.... what if the resident did the procedure and visit and physician wasn't present I cant bill anything correct?

Thanks,


----------



## pamela brashear (Feb 20, 2015)

you should be able to bill with the GE modifier service performed by a resident without the presence of a teaching physician


----------

